# Riverside Muthafooker



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

Absolute awesome tune at the moment love it


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Heard this on the radio the other day after listening to it on holiday constantly, and have to admit turning it down as I went past a bunch of chavs, don't want them thinking, you know... I'm one of them


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

It's a good song. It came on in a club a few weeks ago and the whole place was bouncing, such a good club song.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Was played 24/7 when I was on holiday.

Absolute belter of a tune!!

:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

KKM said:


> Was played 24/7 when I was on holiday.


same, fed up of it now though


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

im getting seriously would up with this song now, used to buivi off it when it first came out, before all the local clubs had it back at the begining of the year...just angers me when people think its a new song when its just pants now with everyone playing it lol...

http://outrageoushousemusic.blogspot.com/
http://ukfunkyhouse.blogspot.com/

if that is the sort of music your into try a few songs of these sites, il post up a few better ones when i get home..cant remember them now!
get all the tunes before anyone else does!!

Dom


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I love it, despite really not wanting to. It's just a good bit of fun music to dance to!


----------

